# Miniature Exchange- WiP Thread.



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I was thinking...it would be cool to take pics of our Mini Exchange figs. Since these are supposed to be an extra effort, best job kind of project...it would be awesome to have pics of the WiP so we can see how it was done. From humble beginnings to painted awesomeness!

Cheers!

As a beginning...I'm working on a T'au Firewarrior for Cadian 81st.
A kind of extra-feral firewarrior...a Mon'tau devil!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea and nice start there El. As soon as I have something I'll take pics, should be thursday.

Got my statistical exam from hell to worry about first:wink:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool idea El, it will be good to see what and how peeps did there mini's

Great start on yours there
Come on Heph choose your model :biggrin:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice idea and Nice mini there Chimp.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well here the first extremely wip pics of my mini. The guy justed wanted something cool and preferably power armoured from whatever legion I'd like to give a swing. And I accidently ended up with Ultramarines....yes, yes shame on me but I'm making an UM honour guard










More pics hopefully tonight:wink:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Woah. I never thought of that. Heph, I'm gonna zoink that idea. I have a ton of icons I could do that with. Good job mate.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very cool. Once I find my bretonnian bitz (I left my bitz box at a friends house! :biggrin, I'll post a few pix as well. 

Loving that firewarrior btw. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah after seeing all this i feel terrible. Riptors going to be reciving the first mini i've painted in two years >.<

The models good, im preety plese with it, a posed homogaunt with afew rippers on the base but i'm too nervous to start painting!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated...it's gonna need a lot of work...but it's getting there.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Once I get my camera software installed on this pc, I will upload a wip shot or two.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't wait.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Cadian 81st's Tau Firewarrior is almost done now. Just a few final touches really.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work there El, very nice.


Here are a couple of wip shots of Bloodhounds model in progress. Pics are a tad dark but still decent I think

*First Wip Shots*/*Second Wip Shots*


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:shok: I love it. Can't wait to recieve the final result. I am so fitting him into my DH army.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very good work guys, there's going to be quite a few happy faces in the near future.

Afraid I haven't made any progress yet, been busy all weekend blowing chunks :wink: Guess 2 months of constant stress and lack of sleep finally caught up to me, but I'm feeling much better already. So hopefully I'll get more building done today!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's beautiful Elchimpster, really is. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, got to say that this guy is quite fun to do. Might end up doing a few more to serve as statues for when I get around to scenery 

Here's the new update, still rough and in need of a lott of work but it is slowly coming together;


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I can tell that's gonna really be good.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very impressive guys! Keep posting the wip pic's..., your creativity is inspiring.


Bloodhound: I had a sneak peak at the one wraith is doing for you. You can't start to appreciate the detail and shading on this one from the pic. Just wait to you have in hand..., 
OH MAN!k:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

And back for another wip picture, progress is really slow, but by the look of things I should get done with building the mini tomorrow. Then its on to making a custom base and painting :wink:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding conversion hephesto! Well done.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, here is the latest wip shots. Mainly some of the details picked out but the biggest thing is the gold areas are finished. Multiple layers in the order of:

Tin Bitz
Folk Arts Gold
Chestnut Ink wash
Purple Ink wash
Folk Arts Gold to pick out edges and details
60/40 Gold/Mithril Silver for final highlights.


















Dunno how well it shows here in the pics compared to the previous photos though. I do know that I am considering NOT sending this to you Blood. Just turning out too damn nice :laugh::wink:

EDIT: I posted the new pics in the thread above on the right of the old ones so the difference in the gold can be seen a bit better.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:shok: NO. I want it. It's looking real nice. Please send it to me *Puppy Dog eyes*
I"ll be your best friend?

Lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heeheehee.


Just to give you an idea of the timeframes I spend on painting, that bit of shading/highlighting on the gold alone, nothing else, took me 2.5 hours. I just CANNOT force myself to paint quickly for any reason. To be honest, I figured I would take a cool fig that I won't use myself, paint it up decently but quickly and sent it out to you. Not working out that way at all. In fact, just before I ship it I am going to enter it in a painting contest at the local GW to see how it stacks up. You may end up with a winner if I do a good enough job on it .

BTW Blood, I need your mailing address.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Stunning work on the gold, Wraith.

My hat's off to you, sir.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Spent another 2 hours last night on the model just painting the face and I am still not done. Couple of ink washes and a few more highlights to go. This is going to turn out to be one of my better pieces I think.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That's going to be a true masterpiece Wraith, about to get to the painting phase of line as well. Need to do a quick test piece first, has been a while since I've done blue and I want it to turn out as good as I can make it!

Which hopefully measn freehand on the robes and shoulderpads of the hornour guard :wink:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok this is not my original idea of what i was going to do but i really love this model :biggrin: Not doing any fancy conversions as i want this to be about pure painting so after a couple of hours this is where i am upto.










Hopefuly this will be the best piece i've done so far.

Warpath


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. I will be your best friend when that comes over. I'll pm you my address in a sec. Woah. I love it.

Also, Fire, I'm not gonna post any pics cause my camera just won't do it without a flash and when it flashes, the light reflects too much. You just won't get a true colour with a photo. I'll tell you that it's a Grey Knight Incinerator painted Grey. Clearly there are other colours.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

my digicam is busted, but for the benefit of torealis, I finished assembly and priming of his SM veteran sergeant yesterday (which, with the weather what it is in chicago, was no easy task when it came to the spray).


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

bloodhound: Try reading the tutorial on photographing minis on this site. It helped me out a whole lot.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=314


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a lot more work done on the model last night but it is at that stage now where I don't want to show more pics and ruin it for Bloodhound. I will take more wip (and of course final) shots as I go but I won't post anymore until Bloodhound gets his mitts on it. Want to keep the surprise for him. Hehehe, can't help but point out that Damned Fist is going to see it finished before anyone :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, Wraith is going away for a while and he won't be able to finish this piece until some time next year..., right Wraith?:wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well the postal system where I'm at will be screwed up till beginning next year, so mine will have to wait as well. I should be able to finish it by end of the weekend though, so first thing on the agenda for the new year (wednesday the 2rd I think) is to send it out to Magin Chao.



@ Warpath

Great choice of mini, love the Ezekiel sculpt. So characterful!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damned Fist said:


> Unfortunately, Wraith is going away for a while and he won't be able to finish this piece until some time next year..., right Wraith?:wink:


Keep dreaming Fist, I will still make the painting contest lol.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay. I changed my mind. I finally managed to get a couple of decent pics. This is the first stage. 
Since these pics were taken, I already started the grey but I don't want to show you that yet because it looks horrible at the current stage. Maybe later.


























Hope you like it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

orange on a grey knight...interesting looks god atm


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that orange colour Blood, very nice.


Btw, I just have to finish the sword on your model and it is done. Some of my finer work I must say and I will be sad to see it go. Should bring a smile to your face :so_happy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I been doing a little painting work on mine. This was interesting since I haven't painted anything but orks for almost 6 years. I did do a little converting to it. Let me know what you think and any improvements that are needed. I do need to do some touch ups.

































Hope it comes out okay.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Wraith. I'm sure it will bring a smile. It was starting to look so good. Can't wait.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well so you know Blood, the model came in second and won me a boxed set of chaos marines. First place was taken by some Golden Demon level Bretonnian knights that were unbelievably nice. I will be sending the model to you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Woah. Second next to a GD standard? And I thought Chrissie was shit this year?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhmm. Wraith, is the mini coming on? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## danjbrierton (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it possible to get in on this? I'd love to do an exchange. Or am I too late 
~dan


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

danjbrierton said:


> Is it possible to get in on this? I'd love to do an exchange. Or am I too late
> ~dan


You bet! There will be another once this one wraps up. Stay tuned!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehe already posted it Blood 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4836


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

id like to get involved whens the next one


----------

